# ferment in 60 degree temps?



## gawine (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd like to make some wine at this time of year but am hesitant since the temperatures are cool. I live in Atlanta and haven't made a batch yet. I could let it ferment in my furnace room in the basement, temp is 67 or so. There are some chemicals in that room but i don't think that's a concern since the degasser lets CO2 out and nothing in. Or i could stick in an unused bath tub, temps of 68 maybe.

If i make wine in the cooler temp am I running the risk of a poor batch of wine? i'd like to make a red wine but am i better off to make a white wine w/the cooler temps? Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2009)

You need to ferment @ 70-75*. If you cant get a "brew belt" to maintain that temp
Cooler temps will result in a stuck fermentation


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 28, 2009)

A brew belt is a good investment. A floating thermometer is another sound buy.


----------



## gawine (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the info, I guess at only $20 or so the brew belt would be a good investment anyway. 

So, ferment w/brew belt for a week or so and once that is done and it's in the secondary/carboy the temperature is not much of an issue since it's just aging/settling.


I was told that beer didn't have such a strict fermenting temperature requirement so I could always brew a batch of that in these winter months.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 28, 2009)

*When you say ferment*

What exactly are you referring to? Is it the first few weeks when there is activity in the carboy or do you mean until you bottle? I raise the room temp where I "wine" during the first month and then I move it to "age" in a 60 degree room until bottling


----------



## Torch404 (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know about kit wines, but I'd be lucky on anygivin day recently if it gets up to 60 degrees where I'm fermenting. It takes a little longer which is why the kitt could get throwne off it's time table. 

I just use Lavlin 1118 and 1116, both yeasts go down to about 40 degrees as their low range.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 28, 2009)

Cooler temps can lead to longer fermentation times, while not always bad for some yeast strains it could be too stressful for others. Try for at least 70 degrees ambiant temperature. Active fermentation will keep the liquid temp around 74 to 76 degrees from what I've discovered.


----------



## cbw (Dec 28, 2009)

Here in Illinois, in the winter, it's almost impossible to keep the cellar above 70. 

I use a brew belt around the primary fermenter for the first five days or so ... and then remove it off the primary and subsequent secondary and let the fermentation slow down to finish.

When it comes time to rack off the lees and degas ... I once again place the brew belt on a Better Bottle carboy and warm everything back up into the 70's. 

Works for me.


----------

